# IBS Is Ruining My Life, I can't take anymore



## Calistokid (Apr 14, 2012)

I've posted before and have said that I have had IBS for 12 years. At first diahrrea was my problem and then I eliminated the triggers for me. Onions, black pepper, too much fresh garlic, onion and garlic powder, and all spicy foods. Milk of course and raw juices. My symptoms all but disappeared and for a good number of years I was pretty good. Then two-four years ago I got different pains and issues. Didn't know what it was since up until that point I felt normal for someone with IBS. Acupuncture helped but then since I have no insurance I had to stop paying. This past year I was suffering from constipation and was doing okay, not realizing my hemorrhoids were gonna get as bad as they are now. I've done everything I could possibly do to help my constipation including more water, more fiber, triphala, Lychi Probiotics, yogurt, exercise, olive oil, cranberry juice, stool softeners. For my hemorrhoids, I've tried vinegar, vicks, preparation h cream, tucks pads, witch hazel, a chinese hemorrhoid cream, sitz baths, epsom salts, lavender oil, Butchers Broom and still no relief. I'm even getting a stool to put my feet on to alleviate pressure when I try to do number 2. I don't know how much longer I can hold out. I can't keep this up. I can't take it anymore. I cry from the pain and have no money nor insurance. I can't get medicaid because according to the government I make too much. Any advice on methods people have used to get rid of hemorrhoids would really help. I'm soo desperate. I'm living in hell right now and smiling is becoming harder to fake on the few days I go to work.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow how much would it cost to have the hems surgically taken care of? I get a flate once in awhile and they are awful and soooo painful.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

That was supposed to say flare up not flate. Typing on my phone!!


----------



## Dodai (Mar 30, 2012)

Calistokid said:


> I've posted before and have said that I have had IBS for 12 years. At first diahrrea was my problem and then I eliminated the triggers for me. Onions, black pepper, too much fresh garlic, onion and garlic powder, and all spicy foods. Milk of course and raw juices. My symptoms all but disappeared and for a good number of years I was pretty good. Then two-four years ago I got different pains and issues. Didn't know what it was since up until that point I felt normal for someone with IBS. Acupuncture helped but then since I have no insurance I had to stop paying. This past year I was suffering from constipation and was doing okay, not realizing my hemorrhoids were gonna get as bad as they are now. I've done everything I could possibly do to help my constipation including more water, more fiber, triphala, Lychi Probiotics, yogurt, exercise, olive oil, cranberry juice, stool softeners. For my hemorrhoids, I've tried vinegar, vicks, preparation h cream, tucks pads, witch hazel, a chinese hemorrhoid cream, sitz baths, epsom salts, lavender oil, Butchers Broom and still no relief. I'm even getting a stool to put my feet on to alleviate pressure when I try to do number 2. I don't know how much longer I can hold out. I can't keep this up. I can't take it anymore. I cry from the pain and have no money nor insurance. I can't get medicaid because according to the government I make too much. Any advice on methods people have used to get rid of hemorrhoids would really help. I'm soo desperate. I'm living in hell right now and smiling is becoming harder to fake on the few days I go to work.


----------



## Dodai (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm new here. So when I tried to reply to your post. Your story came up?? I guess I have to get the swing of things.I just wanted to tell you that my heart goes out to you. Have you tried looking up home remedies on the computer. I looked up one site and it said to apply aloe vera topically. It might help. Or did you ever try Traditional Medicinals Chololate Smooth Move. It is a herbal laxative tea that you drink before bed. It contains Senna Leaf which I believe is the ingredient that works. You can get it from a local health store. I tried it once and went to the bathroom the next morning. It cost a little over 5 dollars. I think you can look this product up on-line to see any risks about the Senna Leaf. From what I remember I don't think it should be used for long term use, but I could be wrong.So sorry that you're going through this living hell. I had very bad hemorroids when I had my first child. It was excruciating, but I was lucky enough that it just went away on it's own. So I know how it feels. It wasn't just one or two, it was a whole cluster of them.


----------



## AhmedYousef571 (Jul 22, 2012)

1-stop eating white bread , white pasta ,white rice2- increase fiber intake whole grain , whole pasta, whole bread , dates , fruits , vegetables3-take laxitives like lactulose (I'am using it)4-please stop using sitting position and stop using foot stool this is semi squatting you have to do full squattingbring chair in front of the toilet and do like the picture Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

